# Betsy Andreu on AC360 tonight



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Betsy Andreu is scheduled to be on AC360 tonight. 

Dearborn's Betsy Andreu: 'I stood up to the bully' named Lance Armstrong | Other Sports | Detroit Free Press | freep.com


----------



## PinarelloGirl (Aug 26, 2012)

Link to Anderson 360:

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

I thought Betsy hit it right on the head. She basically said that she gave Lance a chance, yet here he is refusing to address the hospital thing. 

My take is, if he's truly sorry, he had to accept the consequences. Not protect peoe around him and continue to dodge. That's not real contrition.


----------



## PinarelloGirl (Aug 26, 2012)

Agreed, Bluenote. Lance's unwillingness to speak openly and honestly about the hospital incident illustrates he is still unable to confront the truth.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

It seemed pretty coached to me. Well, the ten minutes I bothered to watch. 

Admit doping. Check. 
Plant the seed that everyone was doing it. Check. 
Claim 2009-10 tours were clean (plant seed that he could compete clean). Check. 
Deny being a ringleader (aka no worse than all those other dopers). Check
Plant the level playing field seed.
Pretend refusal to name names or elaborate details is some moral high ground.


----------



## toymanator (Dec 14, 2010)

Here is another interview with Betsy and SI

Betsy Andreu, wife of former Lance Armstrong teammate, speaks out - More Sports - Austin Murphy - SI.com


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Lance was an arrogant, evil, narcissist, manipulator... everybody knows it now if they haven't already. He hurt a lot of people, we know this.

But what is Betsy looking for from Lance? She is flipping because Lance did not admit to the hospital room? Had Lance admitted, would she then embrace Lance? and everything is ok again? As much as I hate Lance and respect Betsy for standing up to him,.. but if the "hospital room" admission is the only contentious point left (and it seems to be according to Betsy) for Betsy to make peace with Lance, then I'm sorry but Betsy is a little shallow and self-absorbing herself.

There are thousands and millions of the ordinary folks, senior citizens.. that were con into broke in the investment world. Enron, Worldcom, Anderson, Madoff, housing bubble, stock bubble, tons and tons of your average investors who got ripped off by the Wall St crooks.. life savings.. gone.. and many of these folks are nearing retirement with their money gone.. never to make it back again.. yet do these folks get a chance to go on AC360 to voice their frustrations and demand for an apology from the crooks? And yet Betsy is given a chance to go on worldwide cable channel just so she can demand her "hospital room" incident be admitted by Lance?

Betsy needs to let it go if she is to find inner peace with herself... because if she pegs her peace on Armstrong, then she's gonna be disappointed for the remainder of her life. But it appears she is still harboring a lot of bitterness. It can't be a healthy feeling.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I dig Betsy. So sorry she and Frankie had to go through all of this.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

aclinjury said:


> Lance was an arrogant, evil, narcissist, manipulator... everybody knows it now if they haven't already. He hurt a lot of people, we know this.
> 
> But what is Betsy looking for from Lance? She is flipping because Lance did not admit to the hospital room? Had Lance admitted, would she then embrace Lance? and everything is ok again? As much as I hate Lance and respect Betsy for standing up to him,.. but if the "hospital room" admission is the only contentious point left (and it seems to be according to Betsy) for Betsy to make peace with Lance, then I'm sorry but Betsy is a little shallow and self-absorbing herself.
> 
> ...


I guess if LA had allegedly ruined my husband's career and had spent years painting me as a fat crazy *****, I'd be pissed too. Then if his public apology didn't seem to be about really apologizing, I'd be pissed and want to stand up for the truth. 

Keep in mind that all this happened yesterday. I can see in a six months or more (statistical norm for intense grief) saying 'she needs to move on'. But I don't think it's realistic to expect her to move on in a day. 

As for the Enron thing telling one person not to be pissed about being screwed, because other's have been screwed worse doesn't make sense in my book. Horrible things have happened through history, war, mass rape, genocide. Does that mean the rest of us have no right to redress our grievances, because we are relatively lucky? 

I'd prefer that we change the way things work rather than just rolling over and accepting it.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

I took three things from last night:

Oprah did her homework, and God Bless her, she really, really tried.

She was up against a sociopath, and was really out of her league. Despite her best and valiant efforts, she was manipulated by Lance.

Betsy Andreu. Grace, and strength of character! If you love cycling, then she is nothing short of an authentic hero. The courage of an absolute lioness.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

Bluenote said:


> I guess if LA had allegedly ruined my husband's career and had spent years painting me as a fat crazy *****, I'd be pissed too. Then if his public apology didn't seem to be about really apologizing, I'd be pissed and want to stand up for the truth.


He never called her fat...


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

jswilson64 said:


> He never called her fat...


because that would just be rude.


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

aclinjury said:


> But what is Betsy looking for from Lance? She is flipping because Lance did not admit to the hospital room? Had Lance admitted, would she then embrace Lance? and everything is ok again? As much as I hate Lance and respect Betsy for standing up to him,.. but if the "hospital room" admission is the only contentious point left (and it seems to be according to Betsy) for Betsy to make peace with Lance, then I'm sorry but Betsy is a little shallow and self-absorbing herself.



Isn't the hospital conversation between Lance, his doctors, and the other people in the room the main sticking point between Betsy and Lance? Isn't that the reason Lance started calling her names in the first place? So I would think that probably in her mind she felt that since Lance did not admit to her version of events in the hospital room then, what exactly was he calling for? To just apologize for calling her names? 
I like her because she is principled, has character and conviction.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

aclinjury said:


> When I watch Betsy on AC360, I did not really see Betsy's intention as making cycling clean. Instead, what I saw was a woman going on TV and demanding for a personal apology from a crook. It was always about "give me an apology".. "give me the hospital room admission"... it was not really about cleaning up cycling. It was always about how she and her husband was ruined by a crook. In other words, it was a personal demand on TV.
> 
> Betsy is right in accusing LA of doping. But this is about the extent that I'm interested in hearing her. At this point, I am not interested in hearing her how personal life was destroyed.. because as much as I hate what LA has done to cycling.. I'm not about to waste my energy crying for Betsy.
> 
> ...


That's exactly how I read Betsy too. She is an angry person at Lance and it's all about what he has done to her. I don't think she will get over it until she hears an appropriate apology from Lance.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

I think Lance had to dodge the hospital confession question because of perjury issues, right? Didn't he as well as the Dr testify under oath to a different story? I think his lawyers coached him into laying down on that issue because even though some serious dook will hit the fan for him, he has to at least try to minimize it. Maybe even try to protect others who lied for him.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

I think Betsy's point was that if Lance could not come clean on the hospital room incident, then how can she (or anyone) know that he is telling the truth on anything that has happened since. Likely no one person (outside of Lance) knows the entire story. But for her, that is one incident of the story that she knows took place. If that is not acknowledged then who knows how many other similar incidents are brushed aside, such as being the "ring leader" on the team, etc. The legal commentator on the AC360 show surmised that Lance's wording of the answer about the hospital room incident sounded like it was scripted by his legal team.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

aclinjury said:


> The media is making (no, make it manipulating) this into a Lance-Betsy-Emma soap opera, or so that's how I see it. The media is making this doping scandal into a "Days of Our Lives" soap.
> 
> When I watch Betsy on AC360, I did not really see Betsy's intention as making cycling clean. Instead, what I saw was a woman going on TV and demanding for a personal apology from a crook. It was always about "give me an apology".. "give me the hospital room admission"... it was not really about cleaning up cycling. It was always about how she and her husband was ruined by a crook. In other words, it was a personal demand on TV.
> 
> ...




Agreed.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

love4himies said:


> That's exactly how I read Betsy too. She is an angry person at Lance and it's all about what he has done to her. I don't think she will get over it until she hears an appropriate apology from Lance.


She's constantly reminding everyone she went to Catholic school and has lofty morals. Maybe she should remember the fundamental tenet of Christianity (hint: not vindictiveness).

Anyway I hope this whole carnival pulls out of town pretty soon.


----------



## aleajactaest (Nov 30, 2012)

ewarnerusa said:


> I think Lance had to dodge the hospital confession question because of perjury issues, right? Didn't he as well as the Dr testify under oath to a different story? I think his lawyers coached him into laying down on that issue because even though some serious dook will hit the fan for him, he has to at least try to minimize it. Maybe even try to protect others who lied for him.


He will eventually. They all need to be patient. He's looking for more or less the same deal they have the others. Frankly, he has more information and if they are sincere in wanting to clean up the sport they should make him a similar deal. He has no incentive as it is to do anything to help them. I think USADA and WADA need to get out of the way and back a real truth and reconciliation group that can offer immunity and get down to the real stories. Until everyone knows everything I real path forward can not be discerned.


----------



## aleajactaest (Nov 30, 2012)

jswilson64 said:


> He never called her fat...


Frankly, I thought that part was actually funny. It was intentional on his part as well. He's a lot of things, stupid isn't one of them.


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

aclinjury said:


> The media is making (no, make it manipulating) this into a Lance-Betsy-Emma soap opera, or so that's how I see it. The media is making this doping scandal into a "Days of Our Lives" soap.


This is a surprise?



aclinjury said:


> When I watch Betsy on AC360, I did not really see Betsy's intention as making cycling clean. Instead, what I saw was a woman going on TV and demanding for a personal apology from a crook. It was always about "give me an apology".. "give me the hospital room admission"... it was not really about cleaning up cycling. It was always about how she and her husband was ruined by a crook. In other words, it was a personal demand on TV.


So its her job to clean up cycling? She was in the room when LA confessed to doping and was compelled to testify about it. LA and his gang hounded her and Frankie for years. She cant be pissed off that LA wont come clean about that lie that significantly negatively affected her life?




aclinjury said:


> Betsy is right in accusing LA of doping. But this is about the extent that I'm interested in hearing her. At this point, I am not interested in hearing her how personal life was destroyed.. because as much as I hate what LA has done to cycling.. I'm not about to waste my energy crying for Betsy.


It's not like he called her "fat" or anything, right?

So LA's vendettas mean nothing to you? Judging from the press last night that vast majority of people don’t agree.



aclinjury said:


> Going forward, I'm more interested in seeing what Armstrong can do to help clean up cycling. I doubt that he will do much, but I rather spend time to at least ponder about this possibility... than spend time feeling sorry for Betsy. Betsy had a good cause in exposing Armstrong, but it now appears that her cause is turning a bit personal. That's when I will tune out.


LA is only in it for himself. He obviously cares nothing about the sport or sportsmanship. He will get nothing from the USADA unless he stops protecting his co-consporitors. Something he appeared very reticent to do last night.

-He denied the donation to the UCI to cover up tests protecting Verbruggen
-He denied the hospital incident to protect Livingston an that Oakley chick from perjury
-He wouldn't talk about Ferrari who is going to jail anyway.
-He was coy about getting the federal case dropped. Who do you think pulled the strings on that one? Perhaps a democratic party insider with connections to the white house?

The guy came off as a complete sociopath and I think even people with little interest in this story now know that. This may be the worst PR disaster since OJ's "If I did it" book.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

4Crawler said:


> I think Betsy's point was that if Lance could not come clean on the hospital room incident, then how can she (or anyone) know that he is telling the truth on anything that has happened since. Likely no one person (outside of Lance) knows the entire story. But for her, that is one incident of the story that she knows took place. If that is not acknowledged then who knows how many other similar incidents are brushed aside, such as being the "ring leader" on the team, etc. The legal commentator on the AC360 show surmised that Lance's wording of the answer about the hospital room incident sounded like it was scripted by his legal team.


You have to wonder if he's protecting Stephanie McIllvane from Oakley. She lied for him as well. If he admitted what he told the doctor in that hospital room, she may get the shaft for perjury in her grand jury testimony.

Remember the case was dropped, not closed.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*

Already had to delete three posts- please engage your brain to hitting "submit" everyone. 

Thanks!


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

Lance looked like the liar he is on that question. I mean he admits to doping before cancer and he admits to doping after cancer, but he insists that he never told doctors what he'd taken. This guy needs to just come clean, I guess he'll have to go back on Oprah's show in another year and admit to lying on her show about telling the whole truth. He is getting what he deserves.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

slamy said:


> Lance looked like the liar he is on that question. I mean he admits to doping before cancer and he admits to doping after cancer, but he insists that he never told doctors what he'd taken...


No he didn't, he copped out on confirming that he did say it and also wouldn't say that he didn't say it. Semantics, sure, but it was definitely avoiding directly answering the question and probably avoiding perjury because of previous statements made by him and others about it under oath.


----------



## toymanator (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't know why we all get caught up in everyone else's drama. None of us know what went on in that "40 minute" conversation with Betsy and Frankie. I think everyone knew that last nights interview was not an all out confession and was never going to be. He chose Oprah to save face, not 60 minutes to get into details. There will be a little remorse in my book if Lance does meet with USADA, WADA and the other organizations necessary to give his full report. At this point what difference does it make? He did not need to go on TV and explain all the details like when and how, was it in a Coke can or a Pepsi, a bus or a hotel, the purpose was just to recognize that it did happen. 

I find it interesting that people expect that Lance will have all of the sudden changed. He admitted many of his known faults last night, and exhibited them in the interview. If he had come out and said all of the juicy details, many of the same critics would be condemning him. Instead he went out there admitted, and admitted to much of what was known, and kept others from getting into more trouble. If he had mentioned a lot of the people involved, many of the critics would have said he is throwing them under the bus. It was a lose, lose situation, always has been, always will be. If he had gone on Oprah and shown more emotion and more "remorse" the critics would still say that it was all for show. Last night we saw genuine Lance, like it or not. 

Two of the points that stuck out to me in the interview were the point where Oprah asked if he regretted "the comeback" he openly said, if he hadn't come back he wouldn't be sitting there today. He doesn't feel remorse for what he and other did, he feels bad that he got caught. That is very telling... 

The other part was when he mentioned Betsy and used the comment where he said "I never called her fat" and then laughed as if his joke was funny. I think everyone saw the character flaw in the man, and then Oprah called him out on it. 

I don't understand why he admitted to back dating a prescription to let off the masseuse and kept the the hospital situation out there. It may have been legal issues, which in all respects could be a good move on his part. He may never make amends with the Andreu's, but it doesn't help Betsy to continue to foster that rage that he didn't give her the vindication she felt she deserved. Lance is saying he is laying it to rest, I think it would do her a lot of good to let it go as well. It really isn't her place to determine how Lance should and shouldn't have addressed the issue. In the end she has a hard time moving on, and obviously Lance is still. As both Lance and Betsy said last night, this is part of the process. But we can't expect everything to come out all in one Oprah interview. It wasn't the venue or the audience, and in the coming months or years the other parts may come out or they may not. This really all should be about moving forward. We all need to give Lance the chance he deserves as everyone does, to change. Last night was a step in the right direction but it was no where near what some people would have hoped. And in my opinion I don't think he will ever. I am anxious to see the next part tonight


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Fogdweller said:


> I dig Betsy. So sorry she and Frankie had to go through all of this.


The same Frankie who willingly doped?


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Frankie was a benevolent doper. That is OK.


spade2you said:


> The same Frankie who willingly doped?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Robert1 said:


> Frankie was a benevolent doper. That is OK.


Well played!


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

jswilson64 said:


> He never called her fat...


Things I never thought I'd see:

Lance Armstrong sucking up to Oprah. 
Cyclists commenting on Lance's suck ups to Oprah. 

Man I man.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

toymanator said:


> I don't know why we all get caught up in everyone else's drama. None of us know what went on in that "40 minute" conversation with Betsy and Frankie. I think everyone knew that last nights interview was not an all out confession and was never going to be. He chose Oprah to save face, not 60 minutes to get into details. There will be a little remorse in my book if Lance does meet with USADA, WADA and the other organizations necessary to give his full report. At this point what difference does it make? He did not need to go on TV and explain all the details like when and how, was it in a Coke can or a Pepsi, a bus or a hotel, the purpose was just to recognize that it did happen.
> 
> I find it interesting that people expect that Lance will have all of the sudden changed. He admitted many of his known faults last night, and exhibited them in the interview. If he had come out and said all of the juicy details, many of the same critics would be condemning him. Instead he went out there admitted, and admitted to much of what was known, and kept others from getting into more trouble. If he had mentioned a lot of the people involved, many of the critics would have said he is throwing them under the bus. It was a lose, lose situation, always has been, always will be. If he had gone on Oprah and shown more emotion and more "remorse" the critics would still say that it was all for show. Last night we saw genuine Lance, like it or not.
> 
> ...


Why do we need to give Lance the chance to change? Hasn't he had years of chances? At what point do you just say - too late, banned from the sport, too toxic for any kind of product endorsement? 

What's that old saying? Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me?


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

spade2you said:


> The same Frankie who willingly doped?


You bet. Frankie came clean, told the truth when it was out of fashion and paid the price for it at the hands of Armstrong. I have a much bigger problem with lying than I do with doping but that's my value system. Others may feel different.


----------



## Dresden (May 26, 2009)

aleajactaest said:


> Frankly, I thought that part was actually funny. It was intentional on his part as well. He's a lot of things, stupid isn't one of them.


That was when he demonstrated to me that he's not as smart as I thought he was.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Fogdweller said:


> You bet. Frankie came clean, told the truth when it was out of fashion and paid the price for it at the hands of Armstrong. I have a much bigger problem with lying than I do with doping but that's my value system. Others may feel different.


Did he come clean while he was still able to race? Serve a sentence? Return some of the money made while on Motorola or US Postal?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

He came clean while he was (is) still working in the sport and after he lost jobs because of his not being willing to continue doping or being willing to lie.

Whom would you like him to return the money too, the team that pressuring him to dope?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

32and3cross said:


> He came clean while he was (is) still working in the sport and after he lost jobs because of his not being willing to continue doping or being willing to lie.
> 
> Whom would you like him to return the money too, the team that pressuring him to dope?


Clearly there were a few riders who simply left the sport rather than dope. Julian Dean recently claims he was never asked to dope. 

Even the Garmin boys served a 6 month sentence as an empty gesture.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

How do either of those statements tie into what I said.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

JackDaniels said:


> She's constantly reminding everyone she went to Catholic school and has lofty morals.


Kinda like Floyd Landis claiming he couldn't lie because he was so devout?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

"I am a flawed individua"l seems to have become his new "I didn't dope" mantra.


----------



## toymanator (Dec 14, 2010)

I actually agree with a lot of what Betsy says in this interview...

Lance Armstrong May Have Lied to Oprah to Cover Crimes: Investigators - ABC News


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

spade2you said:


> Did he come clean while he was still able to race? Serve a sentence? Return some of the money made while on Motorola or US Postal?


No, no and no. Those don't have anything to do with how I feel.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

spade2you said:


> The same Frankie who willingly doped?


Most rational people understand that doping is not the sole measure of a person.

Betsy is rightfully angry at Lance because he launched a well organized smear campaigned against her and Frankie because they refused to lie for him


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Jimmy Fallon's take....stick with it, finishes well


Jimmy Fallon's Lance Armstrong Song: "You're A Crazy ***** (But You Ain't Fat)" - YouTube


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Most rational people understand that doping is not the sole measure of a person.


You just defended a doper. That's rich!!!!!! Love it!!!!!!


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

spade2you said:


> You just defended a doper. That's rich!!!!!! Love it!!!!!!


If you spent more time reading my posts instead of trolling you would know that I, like most rational people, do not have doping as my sole measure of a person


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> If you spent more time reading my posts instead of trolling you would know that I, like most rational people, do not have doping as my sole measure of a person


Oh well, it's not like he's working with any ex-dopers on the new team.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

spade2you said:


> Oh well, it's not like he's working with any ex-dopers on the new team.


There are few teams without ex dopers on them

Betsy is angry because she was relentlessly smeared for years. Judging by the response from the public it appears most find Armstrong's actions against her and Frankie disturbing. It will be his harassment of critics that limit his future options...more then the doping


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I have me a gut feeling that Betsy made Frankie confess, otherwise he would have simply pulled a Kevin Livingston.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

spade2you said:


> I have me a gut feeling that Betsy made Frankie confess, otherwise he would have simply pulled a Kevin Livingston.


Your gut is wrong. Frankie was talking to Julie Macur of the NYT. Until then he had not been asked about doping. She ask, he answered. It was not planned.

After that Lance and Johan threatened to sue him


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

spade2you said:


> I have me a gut feeling that Betsy made Frankie confess, otherwise he would have simply pulled a Kevin Livingston.


You prove over and over you know very little about what you spout off about. You really come off like a bitter person who is unable to connect with people so seeks to goad people into a reaction so you can feel as tho there were some connection.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

32and3cross said:


> You prove over and over you know very little about what you spout off about. You really come off like a bitter person who is unable to connect with people so seeks to goad people into a reaction so you can feel as tho there were some connection.


Other than Frankie and Betsy, how are we to know the motives of his confession? I mostly said it as a joke, especially knowing how sensitive a _few_ people are here. 

I haven't seen Frankie in too many interviews lately compared to his wife, so I'll make my assumption that she was the one who wanted him to come clean. In front of God. 

The whole SNAFU is a war between snakes. Off and on, I have worked for snakes and know the drill a little too well.


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

The only guys that ever came clean (or ever do in any sport) are those that get caught red handed with a failed test or face perjury charges, or some other self interest. They do it to save their own ass, not because of some greater good noble reason. Pleez.




Fogdweller said:


> You bet. Frankie came clean, told the truth when it was out of fashion and paid the price for it at the hands of Armstrong. I have a much bigger problem with lying than I do with doping but that's my value system. Others may feel different.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

spade2you said:


> Other than Frankie and Betsy, how are we to know the motives of his confession? I mostly said it as a joke, especially knowing how sensitive a _few_ people are here.
> 
> I haven't seen Frankie in too many interviews lately compared to his wife, so I'll make my assumption that she was the one who wanted him to come clean. In front of God.
> 
> The whole SNAFU is a war between snakes. Off and on, I have worked for snakes and know the drill a little too well.


Nonsense

Betsy and Frankie are not snakes. You have never met them, do not know them, and they are not some person you worked for


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Robert1 said:


> The only guys that ever came clean (or ever do in any sport) are those that get caught red handed with a failed test or face perjury charges, or some other self interest. They do it to save their own ass, not because of some greater good noble reason. Pleez.


Frankie did not test positive, was never caught red handed or face perjury. He admitted doping 7 years ago, not because of a personal agenda but because believes in telling the truth


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Nonsense
> 
> Betsy and Frankie are not snakes. You have never met them, do not know them, and they are not some person you worked for


I have met Frankie before. Now that ya mention it, I am leaning even more towards his wife being in charge of that.


----------

